

Different Word Processors, Different Word Counts - adolph
http://www.scotxblog.com/writing/worried-about-word-counts-your-choice-of-word-processor-matters-a-great-deal/ 

======
pseingatl
The author does not use plain text as a baseline. Appellate court rules (what
prompted his article) treat typeset briefs differently than printed briefs. So
how does LaTex compare?

